# Dirty Second Hand Tank - CLEAN IT?



## zomblue (Aug 25, 2009)

I just picked up a used (very used) 29Gal (I think) tank today.
It is covered with hard dried Green Algae on walls.
I was wondering the best way to clean it.









I've read to use bleach & to NOT use bleach etc...
Anyone have experience with this?
It came with a filter (that hangs on the side)
& an underground filter?- black plastic segments & 2 large tubes...
& 2 other things (which I'm not certain of)- yeah newbie here.









I have a 10 gal & have been waiting for a good deal on a larger tank...
got it for $20 - so I'm excited, but unsure of how to proceed in making
it safe for my fish.

Also - does anyone know off the top of their head, what size hood
I'd need for this?

My measurements were :L 30 1/2, W 12 1/2, H 19 -
seems like as close to: 30x12x18= 29 gal ... but not sure?


----------



## Worldshaker (Aug 8, 2009)

Razor blade works well for cleaning that off the glass. I dragged my garden hose inside the house and turned the water on VERY VERY VERY.....VERY low just to get a little bit of water flowing where I was scraping, seemed to help a little and rinsed the glass so I can see if I missed anything.


----------



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

I take my tank outside and use an algae scrubber. (Razor blades work well too) I am not sure of the hood size. Personally I do not use bleach to clean a tank but just scrub it with an algae pad very well. 3 months ago I got a 55 gallon tank that had not been taken care of in 5 months. The lady was feeding the fish but hadn't cleaned it. I was able to take the tank and all of the equipment for free. The algae took a long time to scrub off but now the tank looks great. Good Luck!


----------



## zomblue (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks..
I realized those were jets, part of the
underground system.
I also heard to use vinegar - the plastic parts ( filter etc )
are all whitish & nasty/slimy too - 
guess I need a trip to the store for blades/or scrubbers


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Vinegar will help a great deal. 
I have bought some nasty looking tanks and filters before. You can fill the tank with a water and vinegar solution, throw in the powerheads and filter (minus the filter motor) and just let them soak for a while. Then it will be time to scrub, but the vinegar is great for breaking down any hard water stains.

The UGF, personally, I would throw it in the trash, but keep the powerheads.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

DO NOT USE ANYTHING ABRASIVE IF ITS ACRYLIC!!! your gunna have crazy scratches that are impossible to fix. if that is the case use a towel and just rub rub away. im sure you could also find something at your lfs to solve the problem. bleach is safe to use as long as you let your tank sit for a few days after using it and i would definately use some conditioner just to be on the safe side. as far as the equipment goes id get a 5 gal bucket from home depot throw in a nice mixture of vinegar and let it all run for a few days then wipe it all down. Money


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

I've picked up a few used tanks in similar condition. A good brush, some hot water with vinegar and some elbow grease usually took care of it pretty well. As far as the size...that's the same size as my 29 gallon so I would have to go with.......wait for it.....29 gallon. 30 inch hood. Looks like your kitty cat wants to help you out with it!


----------



## zomblue (Aug 25, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Yep a lil vinegar & a LOTTA scrubbing did the trick...
Ty for the info all!


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

glad to hear everythinng worked out, hope you enjoy!!


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Bleach is perfectly safe to use in this kind of scenario. The key is use a diluted bleach (5 to 10% bleach with the remainder water) and to allow the tank to dry out and sit out for several days beyond the last time you can smell any bleach. If you do that the bleach will evaporate and leave you a pristine tank.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

The picture of the cat makes me LoL out loud.(from the TV show ,Monk):lol:


----------



## zomblue (Aug 25, 2009)

Animals.. GOTTA LUV EM!


----------

